# Good news on my weight



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have posted about my weight loss program.

While I inched back over 300, I took a body comp test on Tuesday. (I knew the 299.8 could be a water fluctuation; I weighed 302.0 on Monday. Except for the psychological thing, it's really no big deal. I just need to be careful about what I eat.)

The exercise has paid off. I lost 25 pounds on the scale since last July, but during that time I lost 39 pounds of fat and gained 10 pounds of water. (The water gain is actually a good thing; my water weight is still less than 50% of my body weight.) This means that I probably gained about 4 pounds of muscle during that time. Thus, while I have been a bit disappointed about the slowness of my over-all weight loss, a lot of good things have been happening. (I was wondering how I could lose inches off my waist but not lose weight.)

I found some inexpensive, but serviceable ties (not big and tall ties) at my tailor for $10 apiece. (She is taking in 5 pairs of pants for me that I will pick up tonight or tomorrow morning.) Luckily, my father is so happy about my progress that he is buying a lot of my clothes as I go through this process. (This is really noble on his part. He is far more well-to-do than I, but I am 49, and would have no right to expect this from him.)

I am also picking up a couple off-the-rack 17 1/2 shirts. (They measured my neck at 16, but even with the "big" shirts, I will still need at least a 17 1/2 to cover my girth.) This will be an improvement over the 18's that I have been wearing. They will still be too big at my neck, but a major improvement. Unless I come into a lot of money on my own, I just can't ask my father to pay for MTM shirts.

A lot of you have been really supportive of my efforts and it makes me even more determined to get healthier. Thank you for your support.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

That's great. Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Your commitment is to be commended! Congratulations.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

You are an inspiration. Keep us informed. 


Joe


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

To quote Vinny Antonelli (Steve Martin in "My Blue Heaven")

Way to go! Lookin' good, lookin' good!


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Congratulations! Keep it up, loosing weight is the best reason for needing new clothes.


Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

keep up the good work


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank all of you. If things continue to go well, I will need a lot more new clothes.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice job. The real payoff comes when you find you can exert yourself more without problems. (That should hold you until the mythical payoff, when you beat up the bully and scoop up the girl.)

And remember this - some days it just doesn't pay to get on the damn scale.

I got on this morning and - what the bush! 175! I've been bumping along at 168 forever.

I have no explanation, so I threw the scale in the dumpster instead.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ouch, Patrick!! I hope you can get a new one cheap!

I always use the scale at the weight loss center. I've had a so-so week, so I will probably be a bit above the 300 mark again. Oh well, it's a lot better than 378. 

It was rewarding to see the four pounds of muscle gained. I don't like lifting the dumbbells (these are 10, 15 and 20 pounds depending on the exercise I'm doing.) I have to push myself and make myself do them. (I actually usually enjoy the walking.)

Now I see there is a reason to keep working with them.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Keep it up. Don't be dissapointed with weight loss speed, as long as it's going in the right direction, you'll ulimately get there...

-Ex falso quodlibet-


----------



## mgnov (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations on your fortitude. Be patient, and keep us posted.


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

> quote:_
> It was rewarding to see the four pounds of muscle gained. I don't like lifting the dumbbells (these are 10, 15 and 20 pounds depending on the exercise I'm doing.) I have to push myself and make myself do them. (I actually usually enjoy the walking.)
> 
> Now I see there is a reason to keep working with them.
> _


_

Way to go chief! Whatever you do don't stop now. When RTW fits as well as MTM and when women give you the once over the feeling is out of this world. Not to mention the health benefits.

Keep at the weights - a time will come when not working out will be a pain

Try power walking with light weights - 2 birds with one stone._


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> Ouch, Patrick!! I hope you can get a new one cheap!
> 
> ...


I agree that muscle gain can be extremely rewarding. You might want to talk to your doctor about some compound lifting to get better muscle gain results (which will also help with the fat loss). I would definitely talk to a doctor first though to get clearance before overly straining yourself.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Last night down to 299.5 again. Maybe I can stay sub-300 this time.

(We can only hope.) (I'm hungry.) LOL

Actually, most of the time, it's not too bad.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Even after Easter Dinner down to 299.0. 

Slowly, but hopefully, surely!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

As someone who has always had to fight to keep my weight down, I can understand your fight.

I definitely yo-yo with my weight also. I wish you the best of luck with keeping yours down.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Down to 296.1. There is probably some water fluctuation in there.

I lost 2.90 pounds last week, but my doctor says that I am only supposed to average a half pound to one pound. If I have a couple more of these "good" weeks, I may need to eat a bit more.

I only did one session of resistance exercise last week (plus two half hearted ten minute efforts.) I need to improve that.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Good job!

I have cylced my weight several times +/- 50 lbs. It takes self-descipline, so super congratulations on your progress!

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you. I certainly don't want to have to lose the weight again.

When you are traveling, are you able to find time and places to exercise? (Although it would be hard for me to resist overdoing all that new food, a lot of which you may not be able to get here.) (At least not as authentic.)


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> Thank you. I certainly don't want to have to lose the weight again.
> 
> When you are traveling, are you able to find time and places to exercise? (Although it would be hard for me to resist overdoing all that new food, a lot of which you may not be able to get here.) (At least not as authentic.)


Yes! Actually I diet/exercise better when on travel status. This is counter-intuitive, but in my case true. The tempation arises when I am home without a gig. Then it's easy to snack, skip the workout, jack around on the internet, take the wife to dinner, etc.

However, my fattest time was when I was on the corporate dole, doing the normal 8-5: Donuts in the morning, coffe loaded all day, big lunch, Snickers in the afternoon, big dinner, boos, etc. No exercise.

When I started my business 12 years ago, that's when I decided to lose the 50 lbs. I'd say I was my fittest about 9 years ago. More fit than when I was in the army. Now I'm a little over. If you looked at the Bellagio pic in my Vegas blog, there I am slightly overweight in '03. However, the cigar shot in the Raffles Cambodia in Dec '04 is what I am at now, which okay, as seen by the jawline, but not my fittest. This next gig out I will be gone 4-6 weeks to a remote location in Angola. I should come back from that optimum, and get leaner by the Fall, whereupon I am off to Bangkok to go on a suit-buying binge 

Glad you are turned on by the weights. I think it helps more than the cardio.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't know how turned on I am by the weights, but they are (sigh) necessary! LOL


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> Thank you. I certainly don't want to have to lose the weight again.
> 
> When you are traveling, are you able to find time and places to exercise? (Although it would be hard for me to resist overdoing all that new food, a lot of which you may not be able to get here.) (At least not as authentic.)


I like exercising while on vacation. I run, but if you're not a runner you could walk. I like to get up early and run through a new city, it allows me to see spots I want to visit later in the day. It gives me a different persepective on the city before it comes alive. You could do the same things while walking. The advantages to walking are that you are more apt to stop and talk to people you encounter.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I was down 1.7 pounds this week. I got on the gazelle today for the first time in a long time. (It's raining so I could not walk at lunch.)

I was able to do 20 minutes. I need to keep a Tshirt or something here at work. I wore a shirt and tie to work today (anticipating a walk, not the gazelle). Oh well, some time out in the rain cooled me off so I have put myself back together again. LOL


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm down a couple pounds since the last post.

However, yesterday, I found out that I can fit into a 17 1/2 regular shirt.

I do not need the super big style any more. This means that at least for awhile I can finally have ready-to-wear shirts that are not too big in the neck that fit me. 

I bought a white, a blue pinstripe, and a nice blue and red tie that had been marked down to $25.  I really liked it. Sometimes, I don't know how nice ties survive to make the sale rack.

(I can buy regular ties, now. I'm giving my big and tall ones away to my boss, his son, and whatever another friend does not want, I will give to charity. Who knows, maybe my taste in ties could help some big guy who's down on his luck get a job!) LOL

Today, I went to Kohls for the first time ever. I really wanted a black dress shirt. (I'm sorry; I know a lot of you don't like them with a tie, but I do. I'll concede that I would not wear them for a job interview or for a conservative business situation.) I found an Arrow shirt on special and two ties on special.

I also got three royal blue Tshirts for $20. (They were only 1X as opposed to 2X and really weren't all that tight.)

It is nice to be able to shop in regular stores. However, because I still have a mega-butt, it will be awhile before I can shop just anywhere for pants.

I'm getting there, slowly, but surely, though.


----------



## GT3 (Mar 29, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 - Good stuff, keep it up. Never, ever give up buddy. I am looking forward to your next thread about your progress (whenever it is and whatever it is).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I was down 1.7 pounds this week. I got on the gazelle today for the first time in a long time. (It's raining so I could not walk at lunch.)
> 
> I was able to do 20 minutes. I need to keep a Tshirt or something here at work. I wore a shirt and tie to work today (anticipating a walk, not the gazelle). Oh well, some time out in the rain cooled me off so I have put myself back together again. LOL


Outstanding progress...your hard work is getting results. Keep on marching!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It has been a challenging two weeks because of my 50th birthday and Memorial Day Weekend.

However, a couple days after my birthday, I walked into a Brooks Brothers outlet for the first time.

I was able to buy a couple shirts and a couple (regular, not big-and-tall) ties on sale. The shirts were 17 1/2" collars.

That was the good news.

The bad news is that in another store, I got a pair of pants for $12 after a lot of discounts. (This was at the Outlet Mall in Birch Run, MI.) The pants were size 52.

Brooks Brothers will not be able to sell me pants or a suit until I get down to a 42. I know I have a 100 pounds to lose yet, so I hope to get there and buy a Brooks Brothers suit some day!


----------



## Mr. Checks (Dec 21, 2005)

Brooks makes many sizes above a 42. Check out the website.

Right now the Brooksease is on sale. Pants go up to over size 50. The jackets and pants are sold separately, which helps fit.

I believe the nearest store is probably at Somerset in Troy. They have great alterations people there.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you for the information!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I was a bit nervous. I had to go two weeks without weighing myself because the center was closed for Memorial Day.

During this time, I had 3 birthday dinners (my 50th was June 1). (I, a friend and his wife dressed in Ask Andy Perfection for dinner on my birthday and went to a really nice restaurant!) I also visited relatives each weekend.

During the two weeks, I would have accepted a small gain, but I managed to lose .5 of a pound.

Back to the routine!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I just bought another 17 1/2 neck shirt yesterday and they are now too big.

I'm going to buy a 17 whether it fits around the waist or not just to see how close I've come to the "next level."

Aargh! I'm glad the weight is going, but why can't more of it come of my stomach, thighs and rear end?

MTM shirts while I am losing the weight would just not be practical. Thus, while, my neck may be as small as 16 or 16 1/2, I have to buy larger shirts to fit around my waist.

I'll keep plugging away.


----------



## brandonmichelt (Apr 28, 2006)

Your progress is really amazing. From time to time the daily minutia can make one lose site of the overall scheme of things, but let me you, from the viewpoint of someone reading this thread for the first time, your dedication and the result you've acheived thus far are astounding!

Keep it up, best wishes.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Have you gotten below 300 permanently? How is the exercise component going?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I was down to 288.3 the last time I weighed myself two weeks ago.

I'm going into the center for class tonight. I'll have them weigh me and take my blood pressure. With 4th of July eating I may have gained some weight. (Also, I had lost 4 pounds in two weeks with the 288.3 reading. Over a long period of time that would be too much to average. I do want to keep the weight off permanently if possible. Losing the weight too fast will interfere with the long term goal.) I figure I need to lose about 100 more pounds.

I'll evaluate a final goal after I get down to 20 per cent body fat (which is a better measure than the actual weight.)

I have to push myself to do the weight lifting, but except for the occasional day of laziness I walk from 3 to 6 miles most days.

I just have to keep working at it. I wish there was a magic formula that determined where the weight would come off.

Thank you guys for the interest and the support. It helps.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Forsbergacct2000,

Better start saving for that new slim fit wardrobe you will need in a few months.

Karl


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I lost another half pound in the last two weeks, which included the Fourth of July weekend.

I will be looking forward to the new wardrobe, but I hope it takes a year or two to get there. I have 90 - 100 pounds more to lose (I'm only 5' 9" and have an average to slightly larger than average build.) My doctor has cautioned me against losing more than a half pound to a full pound per week. (I believe he is trying to keep my metabolism from slowing down.)

I have some time to save. Also, (this is a bit embarrassing because I'm 50 years old.) my father (who can afford it) has been buying me clothes as I go through this. I have not bought a suit or sport coat yet because I have been using some of the ones I had while I was on the way up.

I may need to go to my doctor because my right elbow (but not the left) has some pain that I attribute to weight lifting. It has also been suggested that I see a certified physical trainer to make sure I am doing the exercises properly.

There is not a lot of pain, but I don't want the weight lifting (I dislike it, but it is effective.) to be taken away from me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I lost another half pound in the last two weeks, which included the Fourth of July weekend.
> 
> I will be looking forward to the new wardrobe, but I hope it takes a year or two to get there. I have 90 - 100 pounds more to lose (I'm only 5' 9" and have an average to slightly larger than average build.) My doctor has cautioned me against losing more than a half pound to a full pound per week. (I believe he is trying to keep my metabolism from slowing down.)
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the continued weight loss..slow and steady is the way to win the race! Writing as a person who has seriously lifted weights for a bit more than 45 years, it sounds to me as if you might be developing a case of tennis elbow. Being a repetitive motion injury, it generally occurs for weightlifters when one lifts lower weights and does "super sets" (high numbers of reps per set). I suspect the specific exercise involved may be bar arm curls. Seeing your doctor early will allow it to be easily and quickly remedied, probably with moist heat therapy and non-steroidal anti-inflamatories. The good news is that it should not seriously interfere with your workout routine. You can easily and effectively work around the injury as the healing takes place. Just do sets of other alternative exercises that don't aggravate the injury. Depending on his experience with sports injuries, your doctor may be able to recommend alternative exercises for the one that is most likely causing the soreness. As you get beyond this present injury and resume your regular routine, you might consider increasing your weights and reducing the number of reps for each set of each exercise.

Good luck and let us know how it's going! Eagle


----------

